# iPod nano  l'il pour les tudiants



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

L'apple store us est fermé...
Nouveaux Imac et mac mini?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Juillet 2007)

le store francais ne l'est pas .. :-(


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2007)

On est mardi... et mardi c'est...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

AppleStore fermé, je parie iMac 

Enfin si le nouveau iMac sort avec un nouveau design j'achète


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

Enfin des Xeon quad 2.6 dans le mac mini. La version &#171;Plancha&#187; a le dessus en fonte.



NightWalker a dit:


> On est mardi... et mardi c'est...


Spagh' aux moules, merci c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Lors de la sortie du MacBook, j'avais appell&#233; pour savoir pourquoi c'&#233;tait ferm&#233;, et le mec m'avait dit que c'&#233;tait pour le MacBook ! 

Qui appelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> On est mardi... et mardi c'est...



Piscine ?
Sérieusement le nouveau iMac Alu ou une upgrade du Mac Mini ce serait correct.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Si iMac il y a, Guiguilap ach&#232;tera    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

Bravo &#224; EScTB d'avoir grill&#233; Christophe Laporte de 8 minutes.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

C'est qui lui  ?


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

Merci  c'est comme sa quand on a rien a faire, on guette le store:rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Vous pensez que les iMacs arrivent  ?


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

Un peu HS, pourquoi il y a des pub toshiba sur le page d'acceuill alors qu'on est sur un site mac...:hein:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

En plus un 17 juillet, date de la sortie de iCal, regardez votre icone dans le dock


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> En plus un 17 juillet, date de la sortie de iCal, regardez votre icone dans le dock


Un signe?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment, &#224; part le store US, les stores des autres pays n'ont pas l'air de vouloir fermer... fausse alerte ?


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

G&#233;n&#233;ralement, il ferme l'US toujours avant non ?


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

je crois oui...


il ferme combien de temps en g&#233;n&#233;ral?


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

Oui mais sa dure quand même longtemp la ....


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2007)

Oui, mais l&#224;, &#231;a va faire trois quarts d'heure...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

Tiens le post-it de l'applestore est tomb&#233;.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Moi je sens que c'est le iMac  Un mardi en plus...


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

la prochaine fois que le francestore ferme, on aurai peut etre droit au meme relooing que l'US sur tout le site? ca serait chouette...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens le post-it de l'applestore est tombé.


 
Il est pas tombé  :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## iota (17 Juillet 2007)

Salut.

Les stores Australien et Japonais sont généralement les premiers à fermer les jours d'annonce.
Hors, ils sont toujours ouverts à l'heure actuelle...

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

c'est juste de la maintenance...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Pas forc&#233;ment ...  Enfin j'esp&#232;re


----------



## eyescarz (17 Juillet 2007)

a mon humble avis c'est une nouveauté tournant autour de l'iphone vu que tout les autres stores sont ouverts


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est juste de la maintenance...



pas sur


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

iPhone nano ?  Qui t&#233;l&#233;phone a Apple pour demander (ils donnent souvent la r&#233;ponse)  ?...


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

nouvelle stratégie, New iMac et Mini juste pour les ricains!!!      ???

Non, pas sur de la maintenance évidemment, mais bon c'est louche SSa!!!


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Peut etre une refonte totale de la page du iMac, d'ou la longueur ?


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Peut etre une refonte totale de la page du iMac, d'ou la longueur ?



Ou une housse en cuir bi-tons de 250  pour l'iPhone...    ?

:casse:


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2007)

le store canadien est aussi fermer :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Ce serait peut etre en rapport avec l'iPhone alors...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Les autres sites Apple feraient bien de suivre le design du site g&#233;n&#233;ral &#231;a fait tache.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le store canadien est aussi fermer :rateau:



Des chances que ce soit pour l'iPhone alors


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2007)

bon tenez moi au courant car le site apple est bloqu&#233; par le proxi de la boite :sleep:


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2007)

et puis aussi je vais manger


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juillet 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Des chances que ce soit pour l'iPhone alors



:mouais: l'iPhone n'est pas encore sorti au Canada...


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> :mouais: l'iPhone n'est pas encore sorti au Canada...



faudrait organiser un site genre bookmakergeneration.com  je suis sur qu il y a moyen de s'enrichir ;D


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Ha, ben c'est rassurrant alors ^^ Le iMac, poum poum ! le iMac, poum poum poum !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2007)

Apple aurait-elle décidé de faire des sorties différées en Amérique et dans le reste du monde, pour faire des économies et/ou pour faciliter la gestion des stocks de l'ancien modèle et du nouveau modèle ?

Exemple : sortir un nouvel iMac sur le continent américain, et écouler pendant 3 mois les stocks restants d'anciens iMacs dans le reste du monde.


----------



## kisco (17 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Exemple : sortir un nouvel iMac sur le continent américain, et écouler pendant 3 mois les stocks restants d'anciens iMacs dans le reste du monde.


non.
il faut patienter c'est tout


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Apple aurait-elle d&#233;cid&#233; de faire des sorties diff&#233;r&#233;es en Am&#233;rique et dans le reste du monde, pour faire des &#233;conomies et/ou pour faciliter la gestion des stocks de l'ancien mod&#232;le et du nouveau mod&#232;le ?
> 
> Exemple : sortir un nouvel iMac sur le continent am&#233;ricain, et &#233;couler pendant 3 mois les stocks restants d'anciens iMacs dans le reste du monde.



je serais le dernier &#233;tonn&#233;..   mais je ne pense pas !! t'imagine toutes les p&#233;titions sinon.?


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Aucun site de rumeurs fait rumeur sur cette fermeture, personne &#224; t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; a Apple ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Aucun site de rumeurs fait rumeur sur cette fermeture, personne à téléphoné a Apple ?



Ca fait 4 fois donc 4 messages que tu le demandes qu'est-ce que tu attends pour le faire


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a fait trois fois que tu le dis, appelle donc toi-m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Au lieu de vouloir t'acheter un Mac Pro, ach&#232;te-toi un t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2007)

J'ai téléphoné, mais je ne peux rien dire


----------



## iota (17 Juillet 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre tout simplement pour la sortie de certains accessoires pour l'iPhone (oreillette bluetooth entre autre).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ca fait 4 fois donc 4 messages que tu le demandes qu'est-ce que tu attends pour le faire





supermoquette a dit:


> &#199;a fait trois fois que tu le dis, appelle donc toi-m&#234;me.





4 ou 3.???  



iota a dit:


> C'est peut-&#234;tre tout simplement pour la sortie de certains accessoires pour l'iPhone (oreillette bluetooth entre autre).
> 
> @+
> iota



j'en est parl&#233; en 1ere page... Une housse pour iPhone... + sortie iPhone Canada


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

C'est fait le mec de l'Apple Store en sait rien


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

non rien.


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

Je sens que c'est l'oreillette bluethooth pour l'iphone et la sortie de l'iphone au canada (le store canadien est aussi fermé...)


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

ils aurait fait une annonce quelque part, comme le lancement aux US, mais moindre non?


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2007)

Un iPod tactile 30"


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un iPod tactile 30"



Trop pratique dans la poche de jeans


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un iPod tactile 30"



Livré avec sa iRemorque


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

bah heureusement qu'il l'ont pas d&#233;clin&#233; en iPhone celui dis donc!! huhu


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Livr&#233; avec sa iRemorque



et avec la iCentrale Nucl&#233;aire pour l'alimenter :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2007)

et quelques doigts en plus multi touch oblige


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> et avec la iCentrale Nucl&#233;aire pour l'alimenter :rateau:



hmm sexy :love: 


J adorerais voir les stats du Store pendant qu'il est ferm&#233; tellement de gens qui doivent rafraichir toutes les deux secondes comme des allum&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J adorerais voir les stats du Store pendant qu'il est fermé tellement de gens qui doivent rafraichir toutes les deux secondes comme des allumés



Je vis la même chose tout les jours sur mon site   

:rateau:


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

C'est totalement vrai (et c'est mon cas:rateau: )


----------



## chounim (17 Juillet 2007)

moi ca m'amuse la premiere demi heure...la ca commence a etre long...
j'continue quand meme hein ^^ toutes le minutes... ^^


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2007)

Je trouve aussi...


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2007)

chounim a dit:


> moi ca m'amuse la premiere demi heure...la ca commence a etre long...
> j'continue quand meme hein ^^ toutes le minutes... ^^



Ma femme me dit la même chose ...


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

Presque deux heures... ce qui est sur c'est qu'on peut oublier une mise a jour mac


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2007)

Grandiose le message de la page 

*Did not receive any response from application. It is possible that the application does not exist, or that the requested url is incorrect.*


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2007)

Store r&#233;ouvert. RAS.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

hop online


----------



## barth_polux (17 Juillet 2007)

apple store ouvert


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juillet 2007)

Store US  ouvert...


----------



## EScTB (17 Juillet 2007)

store reouvert...

Grill&#233;...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Rien de neuf... Quelle nullit&#233;


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2007)

héhé j'avais raison !!!   Na!!


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juillet 2007)

Tout ça pour une offre promotionnelle pour les étudiants américains et canadiens


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Apple joue avec nos nerfs...


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2007)

oh pas si grave...
l'important est plus dans la proportion des messages &#233;crits par les uns et les autres autour de ce non &#233;v&#233;nement...

18 sur 76 : pas mal guiguilap. tu sais qu'on appelle &#231;a du flood ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me El Reg s'y met&#8230;


----------



## iota (17 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tout ça pour une offre promotionnelle pour les étudiants américains et canadiens


C'est une façon comme une autre d'écouler une partie du stock d'iPod nano restants avant le renouvellement de la gamme 

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

Cela en réjouira certains: l'offre est étendue aux étudiants français et suisses.


----------



## yeman (12 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Cela en réjouira certains: l'offre est étendue aux étudiants français et suisses.


 
Dommage j'ai acheté mon imac 1 semaine plus tôt et recçu ce lundi....
J'essaie de négocier avec l'applestore pour avoir un geste commerciale mais c trés trés dur. En gros, la seule solution pour eux est que je renvoye l'imac mais il me demande 80  pour me le faire prendre par une société de transport (TNT je pense). Résultat ce n'est plus trés intéressant. Personne ne connait un mail où par écrit je pourrais avoir un peu plus de poids que par téléphone? Pareillement, si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce même genre de mésaventure avec apple, dites le moi....


----------



## romain31000 (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai appel&#233; l'apple store et un des conseillers m'a confirm&#233; qu'on pouvait cumuler AOC+r&#233;duction sur les nano!
dans mon cas, avec l'achat d'un imac &#231;a fait 275&#8364; de r&#233;duction!!


----------



## CypZ (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, jsuis un ptit nouveau sur macG, j'ai l'intention d'acheter dès que léopard sort un macbook (pro je pense ), même si je suis pas encore totalement sur, au vues des différents retour de qualité (problème de pixel mort etc).
En plus, vu que je suis étudiant, je voulait savoir si yavait moyen de bénéficier de la réduc étudiante + de l'iPod nano gratuit si on achetait dans un apple shop (fnac) ???
Enfin, ya toujours pas de date prévue pour ce $^*ù*ù d'OS révolutionnaire ???


----------



## xao85 (4 Octobre 2007)

CypZ a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, jsuis un ptit nouveau sur macG, j'ai l'intention d'acheter dès que léopard sort un macbook (pro je pense ), même si je suis pas encore totalement sur, au vues des différents retour de qualité (problème de pixel mort etc).
> En plus, vu que je suis étudiant, je voulait savoir si yavait moyen de bénéficier de la réduc étudiante + de l'iPod nano gratuit si on achetait dans un apple shop (fnac) ???
> Enfin, ya toujours pas de date prévue pour ce $^*ù*ù d'OS révolutionnaire ???


 
La remise étudiante ne se fait malheureusement que dans les apple store, donc sur internet pour la france!


----------



## iota (4 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



xao85 a dit:


> La remise étudiante ne se fait malheureusement que dans les apple store, donc sur internet pour la france!


Tu peux également en profiter dans les Apple Center / Apple Premium Reseller (si ça n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai acheté mon iBook).

@+
iota


----------



## CypZ (4 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tu peux &#233;galement en profiter dans les Apple Center / Apple Premium Reseller (si &#231;a n'a pas chang&#233; depuis que j'ai achet&#233; mon iBook).
> 
> ...



La r&#233;duction &#233;tudiante (~1730&#8364; au lieu de 1899&#8364; pour un MBP) d'accord, mais dans ces shop (Apple Center / Apple Premium Reseller) c'est valable &#233;galement pour l'iPod nano ??? Ca ca serait..... 
Je suis &#224; fond dans l'achat sur internet d'habitude, mais pour un achat aussi important, en cas de probl&#232;me, c'est quand m&#234;me mieux d'avoir un bon SAV...

Et en ce qui concerne la date ??? toujours rien hin ? 

@+


----------



## romain31000 (8 Octobre 2007)

chez un premium reseller au mieux tu auras 6&#37; alors qu'en achetant sur l'apple store, tu peux avoir 12% si ton &#233;cole/fac participe au programme apple on campus.
et c'est cumulable avec les 130&#8364; de r&#233;duction sur un ipod, je viens d'en faire l'exp&#233;rience et j'attends mon iMac et mon iTouch


----------



## Guirec (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme vous le savez, Apple propose aux étudiants 130 euros de remboursement pour l'achat d'un iPod en plus d'un Mac.

Seulement, je commence à avoir de gros doute sur le fait que je pourrais en profiter... ou non !

En effet, ce qui me pose problème, c'est la date de validité de l'offre ! Celle-ci est fixée au 30 octobre. Et pour ma part, afin d'avoir Leopard installé, je pense passer commande le samedi 27 ou le dimanche 28 octobre.

Mais en commandant à cette date, je peux être certain que ma commande ne sera pas expédiée. C'est pour cela que, à l'apple expo, j'avais demandé à un vendeur "officiel" de l'apple store improvisé sur place si, dans ce cas, je pourrais bénéficier de l'offre. Il m'avait répondu: "Oui bien sûr, nôtre but n'est pas de piéger ainsi les gens".

Or, si je regarde la FAQ des promotions Apple, je vois la chose suivante :



> *Si mon achat a été effectué sur l'Apple Store en ligne ou via des services de télévente Apple, quelle est la date considérée comme "date d'achat" ?*
> 
> Pour les commandes passées en ligne ou par téléphone, la date considérée comme date d'achat est la date d'expédition des marchandises. Vous devez soumettre votre demande de remboursement dans les 30 jours suivant cette date.


Mais juste en dessous l'on voit cela :



> *J'ai acheté un produit qui ne sera expédié qu'après la fin de la période de validité de la promotion. Ai-je quand même droit au remboursement ?*
> 
> Oui, si vous avez acheté ou précommandé les produits éligibles durant la période de validité de la promotion et que ceux-ci figurent sur la même facture.


Ce n'est pas contradictoire ?! Aurais-je la garantie de bénéficier de l'offre au final ?!

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je serais vraiment en difficulté si je n'est pas ce remboursement.

Quel démarche je dois suivre si je veux être certain de bénéficier du remboursement ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2007)

Plus que quelques jours pour profiter de cette offre...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (24 Octobre 2007)

Guirec a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme vous le savez, Apple propose aux étudiants 130 euros de remboursement pour l'achat d'un iPod en plus d'un Mac.
> 
> ...




Salut,
je viens de lire ton message et je tombe un peu des nues !
Je suis à peu près dans le même cas que toi.
J'ai commandé mon imac + Ipod Touch vendredi dernier (19/10). La date d'expédition est prévu entre le 30/10 et le 02/11. Il existe donc une chance pour que je ne touche pas les 130 euros de réductions.


----------



## bobnix (23 Novembre 2007)

Gros coup de gueule là :
Je viens de switcher, j'ai profité de la promo back to school pour acheter un imac avec un ipod touch et obtenir ainsi un remboursement de 130  après avoir payé la totalité  de la somme dûe.
Après je remplis le formulaire de demande de remboursement et j'y joins tous  les justificatifs demandés : la facture originale, les étiquettes originales de l'ipod et de l'imac.
Et après avoir tout mis dans une enveloppe dûment affranchie, j'expédie le tout vers l'Angleterre.
Aujourd'hui (il a fallu 15 jours à la lettre pour arriver en Angleterre depuis la Belgique, à mon avis elle est passée par le Bangladesh), je reçois un premier mail me disant que ma demande de remboursement a été prise en compte et que tout est en ordre...je me dis chouette, je viens bientôt recevoir 130 ....
7 minutes plus tard, second mail d'Apple qui m'apprend que ma demande ne peut pas être prise en compte car je n'y ai pas joint, je cite : 

Exemplaire imprimé et signé du coupon de demande de remboursement

Preuve d'achat : facture ou e-mail de notification d'expédition de l'Apple Store

Étiquettes à code barres EAN de tous les produits éligibles

Donc si je fais bien mes comptes, l'enveloppe qui est arrivée en Angleterre était ....VIDE....

Après avoir réfléchi longuement (au moins deux secondes), je suis arrivé à la conclusion que vu que tous ces papiers sont manquants et que l'enveloppe était vide, les gars qui m'ont envoyé les deux mails, ont sucé de leur pouce : mes coordonnées exactes, mon adresse mail, mon sexe, etc...

Et en plus, ils ont le culot d'ajouter que je dois leur envoyer tous les documents originaux (que je n'ai plus en ma possession vu que je leur ai envoyé) avant le 29/11 en Angleterre (la première lettre a mis 15 jours au bas mot)...

Donc bref la promo m'a permis de dépenser un supplément en timbres et de perdre 1 heure de ma vie pour rien...

Si bien que ma question est la suivante : ai-je le droit de leur renvoyer tout le bazar en exigeant un remboursement complet en sachant que j'ai tout depuis moins d'un mois???


----------



## blafoot (23 Novembre 2007)

t'a essayé d'appeller l'apple store ??? 


0800 93 932 

le numéro en belgique  

Moi j'ai appelé la et j'ai eu mon remboursement sans remplire aucuns papiers


----------



## bobnix (23 Novembre 2007)

Le vendredi soir c'est fermé chez eux mais j'essaierai sûr demain...faut que je me passe les nerfs sur quelqu'un...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

bobnix a dit:


> Le vendredi soir c'est fermé chez eux mais j'essaierai sûr demain...faut que je me passe les nerfs sur quelqu'un...



Au contraire soit cool, s'ils peuvent te sortir de cette histoire. Et puis les anglais ils aiment pas les gens du continent


----------

